# Best mount for a GPS on a tadpole?



## rlt (26 Apr 2010)

I have a Garmin 705 - excellent piece of kit - which I've mounted to the boom, which means that it's difficult to read the display because it is at such an angle. Ideally I'd like a stand which props it up at about 45˚ to the boom, but I've not found any such thing...

Any ideas or solutions, anybody?


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2010)

I have exactly the thing!

Hold on a tic, I shall go and take a photo...

This is on a Trice Q, at the end of the upright on the boom which holds the light/front derailleur. 

I bought a handlebar stem - there were various sizes and designs and I just went for the one that was cheapest. I then cut the bottom off it (it was longer than necessary) as it made it hard to get my water bottle in and out. It works really well.












With satnav in place:





View from the cockpit (except I don't cycle in crocs):


----------



## Sambu (27 Apr 2010)

you shouldn't do anything in crocs!


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Apr 2010)

Sambu said:


> you shouldn't do anything in crocs!



Not even SPD Crocs?


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Apr 2010)

Back to business....

The Minoura SpaceGrip is a fantastic piece of kit for recumbents... In this case they can be mounted on the post with the "bar" towards the seat, and you can then put the GPS on this and angle as required.


Secondly you can mount a bar end (or ends) as in Helen's pictures and mount the GPS on these.

The final option (if you don't use the bottle cage) is to take a short piece of tubing and drill a small hole (4mm) through it, then fasten this to the cage bolt, giving a mount that can again angle the GPS.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Apr 2010)

Not quite the best image, but here is my 705 mounted on the fairing in a similar manner as to the suggestion for the derailleur post. I use the bar ends for lighting




[/IMG]


----------



## rlt (29 Apr 2010)

Many thanks to all - I am looking at the Minoura Space Grip, which is new to me. Hoping it will fit to the boom, which is probably 50mm diameter; I'll report back when I've had a chance to try it.


----------



## rlt (29 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I have exactly the thing!
> 
> Hold on a tic, I shall go and take a photo...
> 
> ...



Hi

Many thanks for this: I should have noted that I don't have a derailleur extension on my trike; I have a Rohloff hub and therefore ordered the trike without the extension tube. With hindsight...


----------



## PalmerSperry (30 Apr 2010)

rlt said:


> Many thanks for this: I should have noted that I don't have a derailleur extension on my trike; I have a Rohloff hub and therefore ordered the trike without the extension tube. With hindsight...



How about the ICE computer mount? (Or something homegrown based upon the basic idea[1].)

[1] Which might be better for a Edge rather than a normal cycle computer as more room might be needed behind the bottle cage?


----------



## rlt (1 May 2010)

PalmerSperry said:


> How about the ICE computer mount? (Or something homegrown based upon the basic idea[1].)
> 
> [1] Which might be better for a Edge rather than a normal cycle computer as more room might be needed behind the bottle cage?



Thanks - this looks like a great piece of kit. Unfortunately the Scorpion does not have bottle-cage mounts on the boom - although I could always use a clamp, I suppose. Very pricey: £17 as far as I can find out. I'll go with the cheaper Minoura initially and report on how it is.


----------



## rlt (3 May 2010)

*Solution!*

So, a really, really simple and elegant solution... details here.


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 May 2010)

That position looks like it would be very awkward to operate.

I have mine on a Spacebar on the right handlebar:


----------



## Cullin (12 Jun 2011)

I have a Garmin gps bike mount that fitted just right on the ICE Q mirror, but now I have bought the British Sat Map Gps ( 3.2amp Li-Pol battery ) and use it in conjunction with a Hy-Mini Wind Generator ( 3.2amp Li-Pol Battery ) the wind generator is also fed with a 12v Silva II Solar panel, the output of the Solar panel has the 12v car socket adaptor to suit the input of the wind gen.


----------



## markg0vbr (12 Jun 2011)

if you are like me, i hate twist shifters on my trice so swapped them for trigger shift, this means i have the top half of the grip free. take one old mountain bike bar end the aluminium ones are best use a bit of innertube doubled to replace the removed grip shift, cut your bar end to length and slip on the inner tube holds mine fine but you could put the bolt back in if you like


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jun 2011)

On the reccomendation of another user I purchased an  computer clamp from Optima and fitted it to the headset f the Gekko, and have done the same for the Catrike.

It puts the computer in the "dead space" between the headset and wheels without affecting steering


----------

